# (Ultra)Silent-PC fürs "kleine" Geld



## Stonefish (22. November 2009)

Hallo,

nun will ich mich auch mal mit einer Entscheidungskrise an Euch wenden, statt immer nur daran zu scheitern, die von anderen zu lösen. 

Ich habe vor für meine Freundin einen PC zu bauen. Zur Zeit besitzt sie "nur" einen ASUS EeePC der ersten Generation (701 G), mit dem sich zu Hause nicht wirklich bequem und länger arbeiten lässt. Klar, dafür ist er auch nicht gemacht, aber selbst mit zusätzlicher Tastatur, Maus und großen (22" 1680x1050) Monitor wird es nicht wirklich besser, da ich den untertakteten Celeron Prozessor des EeePC übertakten mussste, damit er überhaupt diese Auflösung berechnen kann, was der "Kleine" nun hin und wieder mit Totalabstürzen verärgert quittiert. Ein halbwegs vollwertiger Arbeitsersatzrechner im Rahmen von bis zu 400 Euro soll also her - mit folgenden Bedingungen:

- Leise bis unhörbare Geräuschentwicklung (höchste Priorität)
- Gehäuse muss gleichzeitig klein sein UND dennoch genügend Platz für spätere Erweiterungen bieten. (Hintergrund sind der ästhetische Anspruch meiner Freundin auf der einen Seite und die Tatsache, dass bei Ihrem in naher Zukunft anzutretenden Studium vor allem hardwarehungrige CAD Programme fällig werden auf der anderen Seite, es muss also später noch eine halbwegs passable Mittelklasse-Grafikkarte reinpassen.)
- für die Anfangskonfiguration ist die Leistung allerdings erstmal nicht so entscheidend (Normale Office- und Multimedia-Anwendungen, wie Textverarbeitung, Tabellenkalkulation, Musik- und Videowiedergabe, etwas hobbymäßige Bildbearbeitung.)

Es soll also kurzfristig ein Desktop-Ersatz für den EeePC her, der sich mittelfristig leistungstechnisch etwas erweitern lässt. (ggfs. CPU-Tausch, mehr RAM und Zustecken einer Grafikkarte)

Folgendes habe ich mir bisher überlegt, wobei ich für jeden Hinweis, wie man das Ganze noch leiser und/oder preiswerter gestalten kann, ausgesprochen dankbar wäre:

*Gehäuse:*
Lian Li V351B   97,98 EUR
Scheint eine gute und sehr leise Kühlung zu haben, die mit 3x12cm Lüfter auch potent genug erscheint, ein späteres leistungsfähigeres System kühl zu halten. Nett sind auch die entkoppelten Festplattenrahmen und der für ein Gehäuse dieser Größe verhältnismäßig große Platz in alle Richtung. Selbst eine Dual-Slot Grafikkarte mit 30cm Länge wäre machbar. Eigentlich genau die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, die ich suche, nur leider fürchterlich teuer. Vielleicht kennt jemand ne gute Alternative?

*Mainboard:*
MSI 785GM-E51   57,28 EUR
Ein Mainboard mit integrierter Grafik soll es auf jeden Fall sein, da ich mir dann im ersten Anschaffungsschritt erstmal die (teure) Grafikkarte sparen kann. Das MSI-Board kam in der letzten c't hinsichtlich der Lüftersteuerung sehr gut weg. Die Regelung per PWM würde angeschlossene Lüfter wohl wirklich, sofern es die Temperatur hergibt, bis 0% der Leistung drosseln - da habe ich leider schon ganz andere erlebt. Das Board soll sogar 3-pin Lüfter per Spannungsdrosselung nochmal ausbremsen können. Klingt alles ganz toll mit Hinblick auf einen Silent-PC, oder gibt es bessere Alternativen?

*CPU:*
AMD Athlon II X2 250   53,30 EUR
oder
AMD Athlon II X2 235e   55,34 EUR
oder
AMD Athlon II X4 620   77,79 EUR
Oder vielleicht doch was ganz anderes? (Gäbe es Alternativen von Intel? Da sehe ich bei der Produktpalette nicht ganz so durch...) Ich halte den Athlon II X2 mit seinen 3 Ghz für einen angenehm potenten UND preiswerten Dualcore, den X2 235e würde wegen seiner geringeren TDP (= weniger Hitzeentwicklung = weniger Arbeit für den CPU Kühler = leiser?) in Betracht ziehen und der X4 620 hat es mir angetan, weil er der preiswerteste Quadcore auf dem Markt ist und bei der mittelfristigen Aufrüstung vielleicht den CPU-Tausch überflüssig machen würde? Kenne mich mit den Hardware-Vorlieben von CAD-Anwendungen allerdings nicht aus...

*CPU-Kühler:*
Scythe Ninja Mini   33,88 EUR
oder
Scythe Big Shuriken   31,60 EUR
Von der Bauhöhe (rund 11cm) her wäre der Ninja Mini der größte Kühler, der ins Gehäuse passen würde. Der Big Shuriken hat durch seine Lüftergröße vermutlich das Potential leiserer zu sein. Gäbe es vielleicht noch eine leisere Option eines anderen Kühler-Herstellers?

*Festplatte:*
Samsung 500GB Eco Green F2   38,67 EUR
Diese hier gefiel mir, wegen ihren 5400 U/min. und ihrem attraktiven Preis. Theoretisch würde auch die halbe Kapazität für meine Freundin noch völlig genügen. Gibt es noch leisere und billigere Alternativen?

*RAM:*
OCZ 2 GB DDR3 1333 Mhz (PC 10600) Platinum CL7  55,99 EUR
2 GB dürften erstmal reichen, mit OCZ habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht - theoretisch würde auch DDR3 RAM mit 1066 Mhz reichen, da zumindest der Athlon II glaube ich gar nicht mehr unterstützt, aber irgendwie habe ich kaum preiwerteren PC 8500 RAM finden können. Andere Vorschläge?

*Netzteil:*
Be quiet 300W Pure Power   35,83 EUR
Für den Rechner ohne Grafikkarte sollte es ja erstmal genügen, oder wäre es sinnvoller gleich ein zunächst überdimensioniertes Netzteil mit reinzunehmen? Gibt es einen Hersteller der leisere Netzteile baut als be quiet?

*DVD-Brenner:*
LG-GH22NS50 SATA   26,35 EUR 

Würde zusammen in der teuersten Konfiguration *423,77 *EUR ergeben. Weniger wäre schöner - also vielleicht fällt Euch ja was ein. 

Danke schon mal im Voraus für die Mühe!

MfG Stony

PS: Gäbe es irgendeine Variante in diesem Gehäuse mit seiner doch recht potenten Kühlung eine CPU passiv zu kühlen, so dass eine Geräuschquelle mehr wegfallen würde? Wenn ja welche CPU/welcher Kühler und würden die Abstriche in der Leistung (die CPU müsste vermutlich ja deutlich schwächer sein) den Geräuschvorteil überhaupt rechtfertigen? Könnte man den 235e unter diesen Umständen vielleicht passiv kühlen!? Ne Wasserkühlung kommt ja in dem Preisrahmen leider nicht in Frage.


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. November 2009)

Eigentlich müsste man dir erstmal eine Ohrfeige verpassen ein Notebook zu übertakten was man grundsätzlich aufgrund der problematischen Wärmeentwicklung und auch im Anbetracht der Akkuleistung nicht macht. Noch dazu, da es sich nicht um dein Netbook handelt. Zudem sollte der Grafikchip im eeePC auch so in der Lage sein diese Auflösung halbwegs darzustellen solange es sich nicht um ein altes Modell handelt.

Wo du in der Überschrift von einem Ultra-Silent PC redest: Dazu kann man auch in Desktop-PCs Mobile-CPUs einsetzen, die man dann mit einem riesigen Passiv-Lüfter versehen kann. Natürlich ist das im Aspekt auf späteres Aufrüsten evtl. nicht unbedingt zu Empfehlen. Ansonsten kann ich deiner Konfiguration nur zustimmen und denke auch, dass das Netzteil ausreicht.


----------



## Stonefish (25. November 2009)

Hehe, also ich würde niemals Hand ans Netbook meiner Freundin legen, wenn das von Ihrer Seite nicht abgesegnet wäre - Ich hänge an meinem Leben! 
Der Intel Grafikchip im ersten EeePC (701) kann tatsächlich problemlos solche Auflösungen darstellen, theoretisch. Rein praktisch hat da aber der im ersten EeePC verbaute, untertaktete Celeron-Prozessor nicht mehr mitgespielt. Bis 1440x900 kam er noch und bei der nativen Auflösung des Monitors von 1680x1050 kamen nur noch Streifen auf dem Monitor an. Betreibt man die CPU aber mit ihren eigentlich Standard-Takt (900 Mhz statt 600 und nen paar Zerquetschte) dann meistert der EeePC auch diese Auflösung. Wirklich Übertakten im engeren Sinne war das auch nicht, der direkte Nachfolger - der erste EeePC der 900er Reihe - war baugleich mit dem 701, abgesehen vom größeren Display. Im ersten 900er lief der Celeron aber mit seinem Standardtakt von 900 Mhz (daher ursprünglich der Name für diese Reihe, bis der Atom kam), daher war ich zuversichtlich, dass der Vorgänger das auch hinbekommt. Die CPU wurde auch nur übertaktet, wenn der EeePC am externen Monitor hing - im Akkubetrieb natürlich nicht.

Hast Du vielleicht noch irgendeinen Vorschlag hinsichtlich CPU-, Kühler- und Festplattenwahl?


----------



## fluessig (26. November 2009)

Ich habe vor einen sehr, sehr leisen PC zu bauen. Den hab ich so ähnlich schon einmal gebaut - mit einem E6300 von Intel und diesem Kühler: http://www.litec-computer.de/PC-Kom...c-Alpine-11-Pro-04-Sone-S775-1156::19011.html
Zuerst wollte ich den Rechner nur günstig haben, aber dieser Lüfter ist einfach unschlagbar leise, dabei ist die CPU sogar von 1,83 auf 2,3 GHz übertaktet.
Die Grafikkarte dazu ist sogar leistungsstark genug, um Warcraft 3 fließend zu spielen und natürlich passiv gekühlt: http://www.litec-computer.de/PC-Kom...512M-512MB-GDDR2-DVI-D-SUB-passiv::19973.html
Macht bisher 37 Euro.
Der nächste Rechner soll jedoch auf Wunsch eine etwas schnellere CPU haben und ich wollte deswegen den http://www.litec-computer.de/PC-Kom...-Duo-E7400-28GHz-3MB-SKT775-boxed::17281.html für ca 100 Euro nehmen, dazu ein Gigabyte Mainboard http://www.litec-computer.de/PC-Kom...R2/Gigabyte-GA-EP43-UD3L-P43-S775::19433.html und 4GB Speicher für  zusammen ca. 150 Euro = 280 Euro bisher.
Da ich noch nicht absehen kann, ob nicht doch der Wunsch nach mehr Grafikpower kommt hab ich das be quiet! Netzteil mit 400 W genommen, deines täte es aber genauso, also ca 315 Euro. Fehlen nur noch Gehäuse und Festplatte. Da hab ich das Glück einen Desktop Tower wählen zu können und eine SSD zu verbauen. Tower kostet 60 (braucht nur einen 12 cm Lüfter, das reicht) und 64 GB SSD 195, also 570 Euro - nimmt man jedoch die SSD zurück und dafür die von dir gepostete + dem Brenner komme ich auch auf ca. 430 Euro. 
Dieser Rechner ist dann aber leiser als die meisten Notebooks mit seperater Grafikkarte und das Lüfterrauschen ist wegen der großen Lüfter angenehmer. Auf der anderen Seite ist der Rechner im Windowsalltag angenehm flott und dank der 4 GB Speicher geht auch Catia V5 einigermaßen gut drauf (zu komplex sollten die Modelle nicht werden).


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. November 2009)

Eine SSD hat in einem Silent PC in meinen Augen nur etwas zu Suchen wenn man eher Strom sparen will oder/und zuviel Geld hat. Die Caviar Green von WD ist schon die beste Wahl aufgrund der geringeren Drehzahl. Das schlägt sich natürlich im Datendurchsatz nieder. Also eher eine Caviar Blue oder Black falls deine Freundin viel spielt. Die sind auch nicht dramatisch laut.

Dabei ist natürlich immer das unterschiedliche Empfinden von Laut zu beachten. Mein Rechner hier ist z.B. hörbar solange es komplett still ist. Also kein Problem mit Musik.


----------



## fluessig (26. November 2009)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Eine SSD hat in einem Silent PC in meinen Augen nur etwas zu Suchen wenn man eher Strom sparen will oder/und zuviel Geld hat.



Oder wenn man einfach auf die Performance steht. Es liegen schon Welten zwischen SSDs und normalen Platten. Der Unterschied ist tatsächlich spürbar im normalen Windowsbetrieb.


----------



## Stonefish (26. November 2009)

Ja, von dem auch in normalsterblichen Anwendungen deutlich spürbaren Performanceschub hab ich ebenfalls gelesen. Auch die quasi gegen Null tendierende Geräuschentwicklung ist sehr reizvoll. (Ich habe mir neulich eine WD Caviar Black zugelegt und höre sie - wobei ich eigentlich unempfindlich gegen laute Hardwarekomponenten bin - doch deutlich heraus. Dabei ist mein restlicher Rechner auch nicht unbedingt ein Leisetreter... Von daher scheidet eine normale HDD für diesen Rechner aus - eine Platte mit reduzierter Drehzahl müsste es schon sein.)

Dennoch sind Preis und verfügbare Kapazität bzw. eigentlich die Kombination aus beidem (Preis pro Gigabyte) zur Zeit noch völlig indiskutabel. (Gerade für diesen Rechner mit seinem begrenzten Preisrahmen.) Ich hoffe einfach, die SSD-Platten folgen bald dem Preisverfall ihrer Flashspeicherpendants - dann spräche nichts dagegen. (Die begrenzte Anzahl an Schreibzugriffen kann man ja als normalsterblicher Anwender mittlerweile dank Wear-Leveling nahezu vernachlässigen - länger halten die meisten HDDs auch nicht auf die Lebenserwartung in Jahren hochgerechnet.)

@fluessig

Dein Prozessor-Kühler Kombination finde ich interessant - vor allem auf Grund der Preisersparnis. 
Kannst Du mir nun vielleicht noch nen nettes Mainboard dazu empfehlen? Wie gesagt, meine Kenntnisse im Intel-Bereich sind beschränkt. Das Gigabyte-Board, das Du nennst, ist ja leider ein Standard-ATX Board - ins Gehäuse meiner Wahl passen aber nur Micro-ATX Boards. Beim Mainboard wäre mir vor allem das Verhalten derLüftersteuerung wichtig. Der leiseste Lüfter nützt mir nichts, wenn das Board ihn maximal auf 70% seiner Leistung drosseln kann.


----------



## fluessig (26. November 2009)

Da habe ich leider keine konkreten Tipps parat. Ein µATX Board habe ich bisher nicht verbaut.


----------

